# tips for sticky baby?



## gabby66 (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay, I think I might have made a baby. I'm 40 ish and really want this baby to stick if its healthy. Any tips besides prenatal vitamins and eating healthy? Any herbs or teas? I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

If you have any reason to think your iodine levels might be low, you could try taking an iodine supplement (either in pill form, or kelp or some other natural kind). You might want to consult with a midwife or doctor on that, but I read some interesting research recently on iodine supplementation healing women who'd had recurrent miscarriages and/or infertility.

Eliminating coffee is also supposed to help minimise miscarriage risk. But really, most miscarriages are due to genetic defects with the baby and can't be prevented by any amount of healthy eating. I'm not saying that to depress you, just to point out that if anything does go wrong, chances are high that it was NOTHING you did or could have prevented.

Anyway... congratulations and welcome to MDC!


----------



## Prettyasanangel (Nov 16, 2010)

You can also take natural progesterone cream and natural vitamin E. Both of these supplements are known to assist pregnancy and to prevent a miscarriage.


----------



## javilu (Oct 20, 2007)

Is the vitamin E in a prenatal like Rainbow Light enough? If not, how much?

Edit: I am going to look up food sources of Vit. E, too. Will report back.


----------



## javilu (Oct 20, 2007)

hi vitamin e foods include: nuts, seeds, avocado, olive oil.


----------



## Prettyasanangel (Nov 16, 2010)

There are only 2 manufactures of vitamin E that sell Natural Unesterified Vitamin E.

They are Unique E and 4Spectrum E. Both of these vitamin E are the best forms of vitamin E.

I take 4spectrum E and love it. Please check out their websites.

Other brands of vitamin E have soybean oil or regular vegetable oil in them and these 2 brands does not.


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

I think rest, stress reduction, and happiness in relationships might be as crucial as nutrition and medical health. Avoiding toxic chemicals is obvious, avoiding toxic thoughts & individuals might be important too.


----------



## Prettyasanangel (Nov 16, 2010)

Averlee - You hit the bullseye when you stated "avoiding toxic thoughts & individuals might be important too". Oh my God!!!! This is so important!! People can say the cruelest things at times and half the time they dont even realized it. I don't have skin made out of steel and some things that people say to me really gets under my skin. I definitely agree with you 100%.


----------

